# Error when building with ASRock X570M Pro4 and AMD Ryzen 3700X



## rustch (Sep 15, 2019)

The ASRock X570M Pro4 has post status checker LEDS. At power-up they light red for CPU and RAM. How should i progress?

The components are all brand new. Have never been able to get past the error lights.

I use 2-module, 32 GiB Corsair RAM; CMW32GX4M2C3200C16. This is not listed in the compatibility list for X570M (Matisse) , but checking what the product code means using https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/meaning-of-ram-product-item-numbers-codes.3113155/, it seems it should work. I've placed the 2 modules in slot DDR4_A2 and DDR4_B2 as recommended by manual. Both light up when turning on power.

The CPU is a Ryzen 3700X. The CPU fan starts when turning on power (and stops after a couple of seconds).

I've removed everything else; HDD, video carde, etc.

Any suggestions what I should do? What I should test? Should I purchase new RAM which is included in the compatibility list?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 15, 2019)

My guess is you're having the same issue as some other people.
No idea how to solve it. Contact your board maker.


----------



## rustch (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for answer. Do you have links to some of these other people / issues?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 15, 2019)

Aorus X570 Master
					

Hello people !  sorry about my English !!  I have a problem with the Aorus X570 master, I set everything up correctly, I installed Windows, all ok!  The problem started when I was downloading is memory latency (g-skill 3600 cl17) for cl16, I selected the option to save and restart, did not come...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## rustch (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks, but it's not the same. My main board is ASRock X570M Pro4 and I haven't changed any settings. After inserting RAM and CPU I have never come further than this red LED at power up.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 15, 2019)

Try installing just 1 stick of RAM in Slot A2, then clear the CMOS (following the steps listed in your MB Manual exactly), then reboot.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 15, 2019)

Just because it's 3200 C16 doesn't mean it'll work. Corsair LPX is notorious for having horrible compatibility with Ryzen, to the point of only booting with one stick, not having XMP, or not booting at all. I would imagine other non-Dominator Corsair kits are equally poor.

Let me guess, the box advertises support for Intel platforms, right? A lot of people assume that's a guarantee for Ryzen as well; it isn't.

It's also a 32GB kit, so dual rank DIMMs; even harder for Ryzen UMC to handle than it already is. Yes, one selling point of Ryzen 3000 was the ability to handle 3200 stock and 3600 recommended, as well as easier 32GB capabilities, but this is still Ryzen. I was unable to boot with literally the exact same kit, with my 3700X.

Go for a G.Skill Trident Z kit, even if at the same speeds. If you're not confident of your budget board's compatibility with dual rank, step down to 16GB while you're at it.

Since you're X570, you might even be able to find a 3200C16 kit that's on the QVL, for maximum compatibility.

Just remember, this is AMD. RAM is NOT always plug and play.


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 15, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Just remember, this is AMD. RAM is NOT always plug and play.



No offense aimed at you, but reading this in 2019, it's plain crazy !


----------



## witkazy (Sep 15, 2019)

Double check atx plugs (24 and 8 pin)?
seen some guy with same problem on same mobo turned out he was usin gpu conectors instead cpu one, shit happens in heat of the moment , cheers .


----------



## notb (Sep 15, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Corsair LPX is notorious for having horrible compatibility with Ryzen


I'm not sure if this sentence is written properly.
If anything, it's Ryzen that is notorious for haming horrible compatibility with Corsair LPX.

Intel works with any RAM. Earlier AMD architectures worked with any RAM.
However,...


> Just remember, this is AMD. RAM is NOT always plug and play.


I was under the impression that these problems are over, aren't they?


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 15, 2019)

notb said:


> I'm not sure if this sentence is written properly.
> If anything, it's Ryzen that is notorious for haming horrible compatibility with Corsair LPX.
> 
> Intel works with any RAM. Earlier AMD architectures worked with any RAM.
> ...



I would agree with that sentiment, but ordinary G.Skill kits generally prove to run okay even Samsung E-die, so...... plus, it's not like Corsair is great at binning its non-Dominator kits.

But yes, the problems come back to Ryzen memory controller design. Corsair isn't helping, though.

On paper, they should be. According to Anand and other reputable review sites, they should be. In practice......

I don't understand it fully either. Ryzen 3000's UMC should be able to ensure at least 3200C16 regardless of what the board topology and design looks like, and regardless of whether the board is 300-, 400- or 500-series, but in practice......


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 15, 2019)

Sadly, tabascosauz is right.
For whatever reason, I have seen quite a few posts (on another tech forum) about problems getting Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM to work properly on Ryzen 2000 and 3000 series PCs.
They either run at less than their rated speed or not at all.
Sometimes a BIOS update corrected the issue but not always.

I personally have 16 GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200 C16 and it works perfectly at 3200 MHz on my 3700x.
It even ran at 3400 MHz on when I had my OC'd 2600 in this rig.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 15, 2019)

I recalled before building my FX rig in 2014 that corsair vengeance ram was not compatible with my mobo, I went with ripjaws, no problems plus got a xmp 2400 speed along with tighter timings


----------



## SomeOne99h (Sep 16, 2019)

Saves you from the trouble: https://www.gskill.com/configurator Choose your mainboard module. Then in Capacity, choose 32GB (16GBx2). Copy a name of a module and paste in Amazon's search. If not available, look for the other modules and repeate.

Other issues: spectatorx's issue:








						New build with Ryzen 5 3600 freezing.... Help!!
					

500w even gold rated sounds little to even run with AIO cooler I would of thought? Unless they draw same amount w as a air cooler then i'll stand corrected, did you go for same setup or gone for different combo?




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Divide Overflow (Sep 16, 2019)

Find some ram that is on the QVL for your motherboard.


----------



## holyprof (Sep 16, 2019)

rustch said:


> I've removed everything else; HDD, video carde, etc.
> 
> Any suggestions what I should do? What I should test? Should I purchase new RAM which is included in the compatibility list?


A Ryzen 3700X equipped motherboard will not start-up without graphics card, so plug it back on the motherboard please!
Also, something I noticed on my MSI X470 (with 3700X) and Gigabyte B450 (with 2600X) is that they take really LONG time to finish the POST (power-on self-test), to the point i thought it was not working when it was just taking too long to show anything on the monitor.
So plug in the graphics card, connect a monitor, turn power on and wait. If the diagnostic LEDs don't turn off after 1-2 minutes, maybe you really have RAM problem as suggested.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 16, 2019)

holyprof said:


> A Ryzen 3700X equipped motherboard will not start-up without graphics card, so plug it back on the motherboard please!
> Also, something I noticed on my MSI X470 (with 3700X) and Gigabyte B450 (with 2600X) is that they take really LONG time to finish the POST (power-on self-test), to the point i thought it was not working when it was just taking too long to show anything on the monitor.
> So plug in the graphics card, connect a monitor, turn power on and wait. If the diagnostic LEDs don't turn off after 1-2 minutes, maybe you really have RAM problem as suggested.



NVMe adds to POST/"BIOS" time.

So does memory self checking / timing setting on a lot of Ryzen boards. 

Running XMP profile on mine cuts this time down to about 15 seconds, but stock JEDEC profile will take 30-60 seconds to POST.


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 16, 2019)

rustch said:


> The ASRock X570M Pro4 has post status checker LEDS. At power-up they light red for CPU and RAM. How should i progress?
> 
> The components are all brand new. Have never been able to get past the error lights.
> 
> ...






hello

I have very similar hardware  (See specs)

There will be codes flashed as the board boots up ..and check those individual components .. Can you get into the bios ?
if so pick the nvme as the boot drive ...turn on XMP profile 2.0 for ram to be at 3200 speed and reboot ..with either a USB stick with windows 10
dvd and change boot preffrence at startup   (F11) on taichi board

It will show error codes on startup but they will go off when os starts to load .....if it is a actual issue  those codes will stay on
Asrock  words not mine ...  I put in  the codes chart from my X470 Taichi  using same cpu and similar ram

I was told the codes I saw were the board just going thru boot process checking  those individual component  and not a issue
sure enough I saw all components installed and working

First boot on any AMD  board takes a bit on first boot due top its getting a layout of its new enviroment

Sam


And yes slots .....A2 & B2 should be used with only two sticks of ram


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 16, 2019)

blobster21 said:


> No offense aimed at you, but reading this in 2019, it's plain crazy !


Why? They use a different memory controller. In fact, it works much better with some types of RAM compared to Intel. It's just different, that's it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 16, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why? They use a different memory controller. In fact, it works much better with some types of RAM compared to Intel. It's just different, that's it.



Its been that way since 8088/8086, 286, 386, 486, etc. Doesnt matter if intel or AMD.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh and with regards to Corsair LPX, I had two sticks with Hynix chips in my old rig, would never go over 3,066MHz even though they were on the AMD QVL at the rated speed.
Tried them in this system, same problem.
Got my current RAM, still Hynix, just different ICs, and they run above and beyond the spec.
So there's no real logic to this.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 16, 2019)

Did you let it cycle through initial boot sequence? It should cycle through 3 times or so before properly booting.


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 16, 2019)

Sometimes using xmp wont work, try manually enabling settings. It can be that the xmp-profiles tries a autosetting that dont work on the ram. Use ryzencalc.


----------



## rustch (Sep 17, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Try installing just 1 stick of RAM in Slot A2, then clear the CMOS (following the steps listed in your MB Manual exactly), then reboot.





Samiam66 said:


> hello
> 
> I have very similar hardware  (See specs)
> 
> ...


Thanks for replies, all of you.

I don't have any output at all... I inserted a "MSI GeForce GT 710 1GB DDR3 Low Profile" video card and connected a TV to its HDMI output. I also connected a SATA HDD just in case BIOS requires available storage. At no time does the TV get any signal. If only the RAM is bad, should something be displayed on the TV? Can this mean the CPU is defect? Or is it the video card and the RAM bad? I tried installing just one RAM stick in A2, reset CMOS and reboot, then repeated  with the second RAM (in case only one of them was bad) - no success.

At power up: The two LEDs, bad CPU and bad RAM, lights up immediately, RAM sticks and CPU fan LED lights up, CPU fan spins up and down, HDD spins up and down. No signal on TV, nothing more happens - have waited up to 10 minutes (Error LEDs, RAM stick LED and CPU fan LED stays lit).

Can it still be only the RAM that is the problem?


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 17, 2019)

No way of knowing if the GPU is bad without another rig to test on. I don't think it's the culprit.

The CPU could possibly be the culprit, but it's highly unlikely. But if the LED is illuminated ........check your pins. It's not out of the realm of possibility.

The board is a not-uncommon possibility; if that is the case, there's very little you can do except return it.

You won't get any video output, simply because POST is not yet complete. The first sign of video output showing up on your screen is the vendor logo / enter BIOS stage, which definitely cannot be reached if your RAM simply isn't working or isn't compatible. Even on a perfectly working rig, there will still be a couple seconds of memory training during POST, during which you will have a black screen. Windows, Linux, Memtest - nothing can begin booting until POST is completed.

If it were me, the next course of action would be:
- Go back and get a 16GB kit of Trident Z, and come back to test. If nothing changes:
- Exchange for a different board. If nothing changes:
- Return everything and build a Coffee Lake-R rig.

If there's one thing I've learned coming from generations of Intel, it's that Ryzen is really hit/miss on motherboards and RAM.

I hope your local store has a 7/14-day no questions asked return policy, and that you kept all the packaging.


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 19, 2019)

here is a longshot I noticed the Case header pin diagram is not to clear on pin layout for front panel wires
have you tried to to unplug all the wiring from case front panel

and just jump the 2pins on top right pins 8-9  that is orange and black
like you were powering MB up outside the case

X470taichi diagram






So lets say pin 1 thru 5 is on bottom row left to right
pin 6 thru 9 is top row left to right  ....so there is no pin10 on top row right side


Power led + is pin 6 painted red
power led - is pin 7 painted purple
power button + is pin 8 painted orange
power button - is pin 9  painted black
HD led + is pin 1 painted green
HD led - is pin 2 painted yellow

pin # 3 painted blue is vacant 

Reset + is pin 4 painted grey
Reset - is pin 5 painted brown

on the x470 board (above diagram with color pins  reset negative  is pin 5  not pin 3.......  pin 3 is vacant


this image below from x570 pro asrock
page 7 




also did you check the little 110-230 switch on power supply is firmly on 110 side may have gotten moved  ( if you are in US )
and Power supply is not providing full or correct power





***  peanut gallery dont scrutinize these questions just trying to eliminte variables ***


----------



## rustch (Sep 21, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> here is a longshot I noticed the Case header pin diagram is not to clear on pin layout for front panel wires
> have you tried to to unplug all the wiring from case front panel
> 
> and just jump the 2pins on top right pins 8-9  that is orange and black
> ...


Thanks, but it all checks out.  Also measured several connections on the board: They shoved 5V and 12V as expected. Input voltage is 12.23V and 5.02V.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Get over to a shop that has ram other than corsair and test.


----------



## rustch (Sep 21, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> No way of knowing if the GPU is bad without another rig to test on. I don't think it's the culprit.
> 
> The CPU could possibly be the culprit, but it's highly unlikely. But if the LED is illuminated ........check your pins. It's not out of the realm of possibility.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I tried a different, approved, DRAM (HyperX Fury DDR4 3466MHz 32GB - HX434C19FBK2/32), but no change. I've also checked internal voltages on the board; they seem OK at 5V and 12V (my power supply is only 250W, but it should be more than sufficient: Included with Chieftec UNI Series UE-02B Mini Tower). I also checked processor pins.

I guess a new board is next step, just to verify processor and RAM. At least it is cheaper than CPU. E.g, Asus Prime A320M-K.



NoJuan999 said:


> Try installing just 1 stick of RAM in Slot A2, then clear the CMOS (following the steps listed in your MB Manual exactly), then reboot.



Thanks; tried it, but no success.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 21, 2019)

rustch said:


> A320M-K



Uhhhhh.....that's not how power supply quality works. 250W is _really_ pushing it. Maybe get a SFX unit of actually known quality and test again?

If your RAM isn't working and you need to buy a new kit, you should ideally be trying with a 16GB kit to rule out the possibility of dual-rank trouble. 32GB kits in 2x16GB are generally dual-rank DIMMs and older / crappier boards will have a harder time driving them. Yes, these 400- and 500-series chipset AM4 boards all _say_ they support at least 32GB just fine, but in practice, things are not always as they seem.

Why are you opting to replace a X570 board with an A320 board? The Pro4 might not be a high-end board, but MOSFETs aren't even cooled on the A320.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

That psu is Sirtec based, utter crap, replace it with a evga or seasonic, get the cpu tested in another motherboard, get to a shop that can do that.


----------



## rustch (Sep 21, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Uhhhhh.....that's not how power supply quality works. 250W is _really_ pushing it. Maybe get a SFX unit of actually known quality and test again?
> 
> If your RAM isn't working and you need to buy a new kit, you should ideally be trying with a 16GB kit to rule out the possibility of dual-rank trouble. 32GB kits in 2x16GB are generally dual-rank DIMMs and older / crappier boards will have a harder time driving them. Yes, these 400- and 500-series chipset AM4 boards all _say_ they support at least 32GB just fine, but in practice, things are not always as they seem.
> 
> Why are you opting to replace a X570 board with an A320 board? The Pro4 might not be a high-end board, but MOSFETs aren't even cooled on the A320.





eidairaman1 said:


> That psu is Sirtec based, utter crap, replace it with a evga or seasonic, get the cpu tested in another motherboard, get to a shop that can do that.



The main board it the cheapest (about $90 in norwegian kroner) I found for just testing the CPU and RAM. If OK on this board, I plan to return the ASRock X570M board for a replacement.
But I can try a new PSU first if that is a more probable culprit.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 21, 2019)

rustch said:


> The main board it the cheapest (about $90 in norwegian kroner) I found for just testing the CPU and RAM. If OK on this board, I plan to return the ASRock X570M board for a replacement.
> But I can try a new PSU first if that is a more probable culprit.



That's a good way to go. You don't have to opt for a top-of-the-line SF600 Plat or anything; just even a 450W Silverstone Gold will work (mine functions as a test PSU most of the time as well). One thing at a time.

Just remember that a A320 board will need a BIOS update. You'll either have to obtain an old Athlon, or pay for the BIOS update service.


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 22, 2019)

You have never given the community here the actual codes numbers you are getting  ( that I see)
only that's it is CPU & memory 

Could you please post them ?


----------



## rustch (Sep 22, 2019)

I don't get any codes. The boot process doesn't go far enough to display anything on the screen.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 22, 2019)

if it was me i would use a x470 until all the x570's actually work. even the 600$ x570s seem to have issues. Super sad but i didnt need pcie4 so maybe you do.


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 22, 2019)

hello

The X570 taichi should have a led display module on motherboard at the bottom right side
see pics below ...... This is what I meant

No codes on the board led ?

Sam


----------



## killster1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Samiam66 said:


> hello
> 
> The X570 taichi should have a led display module on motherboard at the bottom right side
> see pics below ...... This is what I meant
> ...


they have a board with out LED they gave a link to it, just the asrock pro not tachi


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 23, 2019)

Sorry ,  thought the pro boards had led display onboard..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Check the cpu for bent pins, get a buzzer speaker to attach to the front panel speaker header so you can hear what beep code you have.

Those who wonder


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 23, 2019)

rustch said:


> Thanks. I tried a different, approved, DRAM (HyperX Fury DDR4 3466MHz 32GB - HX434C19FBK2/32), but no change. I've also checked internal voltages on the board; they seem OK at 5V and 12V (my power supply is only 250W, but it should be more than sufficient: Included with Chieftec UNI Series UE-02B Mini Tower). I also checked processor pins.
> 
> I guess a new board is next step, just to verify processor and RAM. At least it is cheaper than CPU. E.g, Asus Prime A320M-K.
> 
> ...


What are you smoking? Trying to run 3700x and x570 on a 250W PSU? Christ...


----------



## PerfectWave (Sep 23, 2019)

lol a 250w psu. Seriously??????


----------



## SomeOne99h (Sep 24, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> What are you smoking? Trying to run 3700x and x570 on a 250W PSU? Christ...





PerfectWave said:


> lol a 250w psu. Seriously??????


Imagine that he just post his full PC specs in the beginning? Not to mention that PSU is crap.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 25, 2019)

rustch said:


> (my power supply is only 250W, but it should be more than sufficient...


Really sorry, but the only thing that this PSU is sufficient for... is to give me a heart attack when I see you are trying to boot a R7 3700X/X570 system with it!

A 450~500W quality PSU should be a minimum and only if you having a video card that draws less than 100W.
Otherwise you should get a 550~650W depending on what VGA you are going to use.


----------



## pixel42 (Oct 12, 2019)

I found this thread while Googling for same issue (CPU/DRAM red LEDs on / rebooting every 10 secs).  

It turned out that my RAM (Vengeance LPX 3200MHz C16) wasn't fully pushed into the slots, even though the clip was latched.  The non-cliped side was slightly risen up.


----------



## kingporcupine (Nov 26, 2019)

pixel42 said:


> I found this thread while Googling for same issue (CPU/DRAM red LEDs on / rebooting every 10 secs).
> 
> It turned out that my RAM (Vengeance LPX 3200MHz C16) wasn't fully pushed into the slots, even though the clip was latched.  The non-cliped side was slightly risen up.



I created an account just to say thank you for posting this. I had very similar issue as this thread (CPU and DRAM red LEDs lit, rebooting over and over), came across the thread while searching online for solutions. I had already removed and reset my RAM, but when I saw your post I did it one more time and tried to make _extra_ sure I was seating it properly and it fixed the problem. For me, too, the clips were locked, but I must not have connected it properly and resitting it resolved the issue. Thank you for taking the time to post your experience.


----------

